# Sunnybrook Trout Club



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Whelp, I'm finally breaking down to become a member of the club. I've been saving my beer money (only buying 5 beers instead of 6 when I go out to the bar) and packing my lunch every day. LOL 
Actually, the club is running a special till the end of the month. Pay the initial membership fee and the first half dues are waived. So that means my next payment isn't until July 1st. 
Anyways, we have a condo in Port Clinton which is about 10 minutes away. I spend a good portion of the summer at the condo so this'll give me time to enjoy Sunnybrook. 
I wish this weekend wasn't going to be so cold since I'm joining tomorrow. I'd like to get my line wet without freezing in the process. Oh well, spring is around the corner.......


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Linker23, as a member can you fish anytime?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Are you talking about midnight fishing? LOL 
I'll add that to the list of questions I have for the owner.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Have fun! I am sure you'll catch a few


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Fishing is from sunrise to sunset, unless you notify the owner (Doug). That way the employees that live on the property don't get suspicious of trespassers.....


----------

